# new arrivals :D



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

One litter just born last night got another on the way!!

After all the fuss of Daisy and her litter we decided now we have all the set up we should breed again. 
our goal is to now make broken blue satins!!!

First we need is a blue stud or doe:
We most of our does come from 'kage davies' on here and and some carry blue so we put our two best dove and champagne doe to 'kage's' blue stud and joy of joys so far we have one litter and another on the way!  so happy. (and none have been eaten yet lol)

so hopefully we will have blue's, doves, champagnes, and maybe if reaally lucky iliacs lol

Photos will be taken later as will a head count once the other litter comes


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

photo's ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

wont be photos until they are at least 3+ days old lol they wont even be touched before then.

rough count 7-9 so far and still waiting for the champagne to drop her babies.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Total for both litters: 21! 
There's a few runts so we are going to cull and to try and sex them tomorrow. (also should try and take photos!)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

photos 

what should be males: 









what should be females: 









with culling we are now down to 16 mice from the two litters (hopefully 7 boys and 9 girls)


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awww they are absolutely gorgeous! I just had a litter born today and am desperate to see them, so that's for giving me a pinky fix until tomorrow when i can have a quick look  Can't wait to see what colours you get coming through 
Annie x


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I think they ate pretty ugly until they get the fur in and eyes open then they are just super cute :lol:


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

True, the day their eyes open is their cutest day in my opinion


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

5-6 days old photos:  (not the best in the world but hey)










all 16:



























our blue boy (sorry about the photo being to yellow): 









(think there's going to be two blue females in the litter as well)


----------



## HollyUK (Jun 15, 2011)

Heather would you be able to take a few more photos of them now for me? They must be looking so sweet!!
Can't wait to come see them 

Thank you,
Holly x


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Ohmygod so adorable!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

here are the photos I took yesterday:

The mummies Tac (dove) Champaggane (champagne) 









The babies:

Male blue 1: 









Male blue 2: 









Male Black: 









Males Possibly silver (or dove):









males possibly champagne or dove: 

















female blue: 









female black: 









females dove: 









female champagnes: 









females possible sliver (or doves): 









sorry the photos don't show their true colours that well and of course their adult colours are not in.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll take that one and that one and that one...

I really like the second blue that has such dark ears.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

might have one blue male for sale - I'm saying might because 'kage' gets first pick and she was interested in it. (the other two blues are staying with us)

all other babies will be fore sale £5 females £4 males, Dove and champagne does reserved for 'hollyuk' (she just needs to pick them out  )


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

what's left from this litter: bucks - Two silvers and one dove. £3 each or two for £5 or all three for £7!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

The blues are gorgeous


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks -our blue boy's getting ready for this time with the ladies in the next couple of weeks. The blue boy I sold already has 9 girlfriends apparently lol and I'm just waiting for our little girl to be over the 12week mark.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

right -all of these are sold.

We put the mummies of this litter to a blue boy they have made (our new stud cpan jack) -he got the first one pregnant in two days and sh'e has just given birth to 10 babies (if my quick counting is correct :lol: ) the other is due any day now and will will keep you updated. wont be handling to wed/thurs/fri (depending on when the other gives birth) -will be doing a full count and seeing what needs culling by that point.


----------

